# clay ornaments



## billy111 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey guys i was wondering in art class in a couple of weeks we are doing some clay work and i was thinking about making a rock sort of sculpture to put in my tank and i was wondering after it has been in the kiln what do i have to do to make sure it is safe for the tank?

thanks Billy


----------



## howajj (Apr 8, 2009)

i would think that the kiln would kill anything that may harm the fish so i think you may be good to go hopefully someone else can chime in


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i think ud need to coat with a gloss?....not positive and have no idea what to use however...sorry


----------



## billy111 (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks guys hopefully some more information can be provided


----------



## Maxima308 (Jun 6, 2009)

I think you would need to glaze it. Although the kiln will cook it after being submerged in water i think it would start to dissolve. Not positive just a thought.


----------



## billy111 (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks for that, has anybody done it before that can add some advice it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## davespeed3 (Mar 29, 2009)

There's a guy over here that does complete backgrounds, tree stumps and 'modules' from clay
www.fishyrocks.com
They're obviously fired , not sure about glazing though.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

clay post aren't glazed. Even if you glaze ...isn't part of it not supposed to be glazed? Like the bottom...or is that just for grip?


----------



## billy111 (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks for your comments and like they were really helpful and i just email them about the glaze issue so hopefully i can hear back from her soon and ill post the answer up for other viewers as well

thanks guys


----------



## billy111 (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah everyone i got word back from that guy and he said nah it doesn't need to be glazed just put in the kiln


----------



## sccichlids (Dec 28, 2008)

not all clay is the same. make sure you use stoneware or food grade clay. get the number off the box and check the manufacture spec. sheets. have fun and post a picture when your done


----------



## billy111 (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks and yeah i will try to post pics up for you :thumb:


----------



## tony111 (Jan 25, 2009)

I use lots of clay in my tang tank. plenty of space for water, lots of nooks and crannies and it won't fall through the floor.

Sorry for blurry shot.


----------



## billy111 (Apr 25, 2009)

nah its ok thanks for your advice and great looking setup you got there, the clay really does make it something


----------



## tony111 (Jan 25, 2009)

I think clay would be a great way of making a rock-scape. Much safer and easier to build high and hollow structures make for more water and more territories etc. As long as its properly fired there'd be no need to glaze it. You could maybe get some good effect by blending different coloured clay to give a "strata" look to the rocks.


----------



## tony111 (Jan 25, 2009)

Put some pics up when you do it!


----------

